# Goodnight Gonzo :-x



## Karen-H (May 27, 2010)

My beautiful electric blue gecko. He wasn't himself all week and he went to sleep for the final time today.

Buried under pink tea roses to forever remind me of his mischievous ways whenever a new bud blooms.

Goodnight, sleep tight...


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

hope you are okay. sorry to hear RIP little buddy


----------

